# General > Sport >  Latest From Caithness Motorsport

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Latest From Caithness Motorsport*

What a result for Caithness Motorsport with Allan Mackay scoring a first in Class 5 and a second overall in his Evo while his son Gordon had a  second in class 3 and a tenth overall in a near standard Peugeot 106, Mark Alexander in his Evo achieving 16th overall and 7th in class, all on the third round of the Scottish Tarmac Championship which was held down at Crail, Astruther in Fife on the 14th & 15th of June.      Five Caithness crews had entered and traveled down to compete in the event which consisted of 96 competitive miles run over 2 days.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

